# Fishing team name help!



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm an avid fisherman. I'm starting my own team. We fish the Brazos river in Texas. Any suggestions on team name? So far all I have is this








A river rat is a term used to describe river fishermen. 
We target catfish if that helps.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

how about
POLE PULLERS


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rats for Cats


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

LIP RIPPERS.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

since you target cats

a slight change to yours maybe

******* river cats

then change the pick to a smiling cat fish with a couple of teeth missing


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Some one already has their team name as river cats ????

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We use limb lines. If that helps. Keep themcoming guys. 

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cat Men Do

Cat Crazy

Catty Hookers


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cat a holics anonymous


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the happy hookers


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the "Brazos cork soakers" but you rarely see cork floats anymore.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool Cat's.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Slimy Hookers

Hooked on Phishing


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The Fintastic Four


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The Jug Thugs!









Blues Brothers!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cat Whackers ...Brazos Cat Whackers


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brazos Cat Nappers, Cat Napping, Cat Nappers, Flathead Fanatics.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

The Master Baiters


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)




----------

